
MIT OCW YouTube Channel Unaccesible in India? - prateek_mir
I was surprised to see find this out today that the  MIT-OCW channel on youtube is not allowing access to visitors from India.<p>This is very unusual as I have been following the channel quite regularly and it seemed to be accessible one week back.<p>For example, the following link shows a generic `video not available in your country` message.<p>Has anyone observed similar issue in India or any other nation too ?
======
prateek_mir
So, the banner on the channel points to this webpage:
[https://torrentfreak.com/youtubes-piracy-filter-blocks-
mit-c...](https://torrentfreak.com/youtubes-piracy-filter-blocks-mit-courses-
blender-videos-and-more-180618/)

